# kostov



## crashedup (Oct 28, 2008)

does anyone know where i could find a complete spec sheet of the k11 alpha dc motor?


----------



## palmer_md (Jul 22, 2011)

The info in this thread is not sufficient?

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=70557&highlight=kostov+alpha


----------



## njloof (Nov 21, 2011)

They've posted the official torque curves on their website as well.


----------



## somanywelps (Jan 25, 2012)

Why does it make less torque than a normal K11?


----------

